
Ex-NSA hacker finds Zoom flaws to takeover Macs, including webcam, mic, and root - eternalny1
https://9to5mac.com/2020/04/01/new-zoom-bugs-takeover-macs-cam-mic-root/
======
cmurf
Damning to Zoom, but possibly at least as damning to macOS.

 _where said code can piggy-back off Zoom’s (mic and camera) access_

